# Hi everyone from ontario canada.



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## freshie34 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello :archer:


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello there fellow Canuck! Lots to do and see on here! Great place to get reviews and info! :shade:And If you need any help I ain't no expert, but have flung a few arrows in my time! Just ask!!!


----------



## hoyt88 (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

I too am new !
Shoot straight and shoot often !:rockhard:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* moxonone. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------

